# Alba Berlin defeats KK Bosna 141-127 In a 5-OT Classic



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Extract taken from Wiretap Archives over at Realgm.com, I will update when I can find more news article about the game that are not 100% German. Hopefully some footage will become available over the next few days aswell..

Stunning..:worthy::worthy:



> *Alba Tops Bosna 141-127 In A 5-OT Classic
> December 4, 2007 - 7:09 pm
> Press Release -*
> An amazing night that marked the halfway point in the ULEB Cup regular season reached historic proportions on Tuesday with the longest and highest-scoring game ever played in the competition.
> ...


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Is that the same Bobby Brown who played at Cal State Fullerton?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Wilmatic2 said:


> Is that the same Bobby Brown who played at Cal State Fullerton?


Thats what I am wondering too


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes, it is the Bobby Brown who played at CS-Fullerton.

Other interesting notes from the game include:

Former DePaul PF/C Lance Williams had 34 pts and 9 reb for KK Bosna. (Fellow former Blue Demon Quemont Greer had just 4 and 8 in 26 minutes)

Alba Berlin had two other guys with 30+ points: Julius Jenkins (Georgia Soutbhern) and Goran Nikolic (Serbia, 1976) had 33 and 31, respectively.

For Philadelphia 76er draft pick Edin Bavcic had 14 and 4 for KK Bosna.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Wow! Are there any clips from the game floating around?


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/urMCtzw4P0Q&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/urMCtzw4P0Q&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


Currently watching it, so I am not really sure what part of the game it is :biggrin:

EDIT - It is the actual last seven minutes of the game. Berlin are in yellow for those wondering. 

The quality level is pretty darn high, hope you enjoy!


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

^ cool. When I get home (and have a decent connection speed) I'll watch it.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

http://www.spiegel.de/videoplayer/0,6298,24694,00.html

There are some highlights from the entire game, definitely worth watching although the announcer is rather boring  

Hopefully this will be good publicity for basketball in Germany in general, the sport is popular amongst young people, but you just can't watch anything basketball related on TV ...












Amazing game.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

croco said:


> http://www.spiegel.de/videoplayer/0,6298,24694,00.html
> 
> There are some highlights from the entire game, definitely worth watching although the announcer is rather boring
> 
> ...


When I used to live in Germany I often caught basketball on DSF whether it be ULEB Cup or just the Budesbasketall League. Also Canal + (if you get that channel) shows all sorts of NBA late night games if you have the patience and stamina to wait up :biggrin:

Trust me when I lived in Germany I caught a whole lot more BBall on TV than I do now I am back in the United Kingdom. 

Thanks for the highlights :worthy:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Unfortunately DSF isn't showing basketball anymore, neither are other free tv stations. 

Premiere is Pay TV and they only show two games each week, it's pretty depressing if you are a basketball fan in Europe.


----------



## Brewer (Jan 5, 2008)

After that game, Serbian PF Goran Nikolic who played sth about 63 minutes, had to go to hospital for infusion. You can imagine how exhausting it was. In the season 2006/07, in Israeli league there was a game with 6-OT if I recall correctly.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I had no idea about the 6 OT game. Got to check that out - thanks.


----------



## Brewer (Jan 5, 2008)

Krstic All Star said:


> I had no idea about the 6 OT game. Got to check that out - thanks.


Here it is.

JERUSALEM, April 4 (Reuters) - Israeli Premier League club Hapoel Jerusalem on Wednesday needed six overtime periods to beat opponents Elitzur Ashkelon 151-146 in one of the longest basketball games played.
Jerusalem's victory came after 30 extra minutes of play -- six additional five-minute periods -- over the standard 40 minutes which are divided into four quarters. The previous record for overtimes in Israel was four, set in 1983.
Overtimes to determine a winner in basketball are not particularly common and double overtimes are rare. Very few games run to more than three overtimes.
Records show that the longest NBA game was also played out over six overtimes when in 1951 the Indianapolis Olympians beat the Rochester Royals 75-73 in a game lasting some four hours.
The 297 points scored in Wednesday's game was also an Israeli record, beating the previous mark of 265 points in 1988 when Maccabi Tel Aviv beat Elitzur Ramle 162-103.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Now that you mention it, it sounds somewhat familiar...

297 combined points - wow! I wish I had an Israeli fantasy team for that game


----------

